# How would you redraw the map of Canada?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seriously. I'm not talking about making it a different shape, or smaller or larger, or that what we have is some sort of horrible mistake. Rather, we have grown up with certain borders/boundaries between provinces and territories, and kind of take those for granted. In some cases, the existing provincial boundaries, and what is and isn't included within a boundary may strike us as odd; maybe even contested. In still other cases, we may feel that certain regions could function more effectively and efficiently, providing more services to citizens, if things were geographically parsed somewhat differently than they currently are. And, as the population of the country and particular regions grows, there may even be economic cause to divvy things up a little differently.

My ground rules here are as follows: this should not be based on resentments, or separatist sentiments of any sort, whether they be linguistic, cultural, or urban/rural, but simply on what would help the most citizens and improve the country and its functioning, and let people feel they are well-represented and understood. I will also assume that people have a right to feel proud of where they grew up, and resistant to any such changes. So we'll ignore that and imagine that everyone would be fine with a redrawing of boundaries, as long as it improves their life, and makes it easier to manage and deliver services.

For example, because of the difference in time zone from the rest of the province, and several other factors, maybe you feel that the westernmost part of Ontario really ought to be a part of Manitoba, and we should draw a line from Fort Severn straight down to Nipigon, make everything west of that part of Manitoba, and making Thunder Bay the 2nd largest city in Manitoba, or maybe just move the border 100lm eastward to include Kenora and the area where all those Winnipeggers have their cottages. Maybe you're one of those who feel the Maritimes could benefit by making New Brunswick, PEI and Nova Scotia one big province, with a much larger tax base for doing things. Maybe you think that all the provinces with a northern portion should be split in half in some fashion, so that they become a more urban half and a more rural half. Maybe you feel that combining Labrador with Baffin Island makes more sense than combining it with Newfoundland. 

There are all sorts of possibilities for a nation that comprises half of a continent. Let your imagination run wild, but in a* good* way, not a snarky or angry way. Try to imagine the Canada of 80-100 years from now with 60 million inhabitants.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Political by its very nature.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Indirectly. Let's say it's about which areas you feel closest to, and which ones, though supposedly part of your province, feel strange and unusual to you. Think of it like designing your dream guitar, except it's designing your dream Canada. If it gets too political, as you're implying, I'll request to have it shut down. For the time being, I'm trusting - if naively - in the good will of people, and that inherent politeness of Canadians.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I were king, Vancouver, Toronto, and Montreal would be city-states and the Ottawa area would be a separate "capital region" and I would split the remains of Ontario and Quebec into 2 or three more jurisdictions each. Mostly based on the seemingly differing priorities of those jurisdictions.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Indirectly. Let's say it's about which areas you feel closest to, and which ones, though supposedly part of your province, feel strange and unusual to you. Think of it like designing your dream guitar, except it's designing your dream Canada. If it gets too political, as you're implying, I'll request to have it shut down. For the time being, I'm trusting - if naively - in the good will of people, and that inherent politeness of Canadians.


Not buying it. You don't get special rules.

Happy New Years


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd make the Niagara Peninsula part of Upstate New York. Probably would have been done that way originally if it weren't for that pesky Niagara River  Maybe do something with Michigan and Minnesota too. Maybe trade New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, and PEI for parts of Minnesota and Michigan. Florida too. Get us some winter sunshine.

Apologies to our East Coasters - but you'd fit in good with the chunk of Minnesota we pick up and you'd be closer to the oil fields .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343053


I guess that's one basis for borders.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

put this in the political section


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, them I'm out. Move it and have at it, folks. Can't say I didn't try, but I guess some simply can't resist the urge.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dude, you should know better. silly to think this could be ok out in the open with the huge political tilt here, place wouldn't exist most days if the usuals didn't get out of bed angry and make their rounds.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Toldja.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the whole continent has been badly drawn. Should have been 4 countries:

Martitimes and Quebec with US East coast.
Ontario with Great Lakes States down to Louisiana.
Prairies with Central US, down to Texas and New Mexico.
BC with Oregon/California.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> I think the whole continent has been badly drawn. Should have been 4 countries:
> 
> Martitimes and Quebec with US East coast.
> Ontario with Great Lakes States down to Louisiana.
> ...


At some point, and out of some future global adversarial situation, it may, by necessity, have to become one big country. As it is now, Canada's future might be on a precarious trajectory; the West seems to be unhappy with the status quo for a long time and I can't say that I blame them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> dude, you should know better. silly to think this could be ok out in the open with the huge political tilt here, place wouldn't exist most days if the usuals didn't get out of bed angry and make their rounds.


I like to think the best of people, but I guess the internet gonna internet. FWIW, I thought bw66 entered in the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I like to think the best of people, but I guess the internet gonna internet. FWIW, I thought bw66 entered in the spirit of the thread.


I actually thought his idea was really good. I also think Ottawa needs to be redrawn. It's just far too expansive and diverse to be fairly governed by one central government on Elgin.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I like to think the best of people, but I guess the internet gonna internet. FWIW, I thought bw66 entered in the spirit of the thread.


whatever. if you don't have the guts to hit the political section anymore stop trying to drag it out here. I don't care if you enter here with the holiday spirit, it doesn't belong and Dave deleted posts and threatened timeout for less in another thread


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> At some point, and out of some future global adversarial situation, it may, by necessity, have to become one big country.


Not happening ...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I love maps and can honestly say I enjoyed looking at the premise. It let me blow some of the petrified dust off my undergrad university geography course thinking. Need to add, there was a reason why I switched majors! This actually could make an interesting midterm exam question. It forces one to answer and justify or take a zero.
Off the top of my pointed head, here's my stab...lower the 60* latitude to 56* from the Pacific to Hudson Bay. Drop the current longitudes to meet this line and extend the area for each territory. While shrinking the western provinces. It provides the territories with further mining and some forestry resources to diversify their economy. I even considered dropping latitude to include Edmonton as the capital but since it's just south of 54* that was a bit too far to drop. With potential global warming/climate change in the future, the North should be the place for planners to responsibly focus on 
Again, this is all in fun speculation, and not meant to step on anyone's feelings. After all, far be it for an Ontario boy to make suggestions about a place he has never visited, so apologies in advance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> Not happening ...


I wasn't referring to the manifest destiny take over thing. I was considering a future global scenario where there is no other choice but to form some kind of union between Canada, The United States and possibly Mexico. Canada has a very limited military budget and it's "free stuff for votes crew" would capitulate to a strongly worded letter; all that sunny ways stuff could go downhill fast.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

@mhammer this has been done many times, including this one from thirty years ago that still holds some relevance.









The Nine Nations of North America - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey this is doable. Lemme show ya....

Ok. I’d have about a hundred square mile area. It would have a lake, some trees, a music store, beer store, power for my amps, some fast food places. This would be called JohnnySpuneLand.
Then there’s be the rest of the country....


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

As far as I’m concerned


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LMAO at Barrie USA


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing I'd like to re-draw is where the USA stole hundreds of miles of prime BC coastline when Alaska was created. That was a crime.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought we bought Alaska from Russia for 50 bucks ...lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I love maps and can honestly say I enjoyed looking at the premise. It let me blow some of the petrified dust off my undergrad university geography course thinking. Need to add, there was a reason why I switched majors! This actually could make an interesting midterm exam question. It forces one to answer and justify or take a zero.
> Off the top of my pointed head, here's my stab...lower the 60* latitude to 56* from the Pacific to Hudson Bay. Drop the current longitudes to meet this line and extend the area for each territory. While shrinking the western provinces. It provides the territories with further mining and some forestry resources to diversify their economy. I even considered dropping latitude to include Edmonton as the capital but since it's just south of 54* that was a bit too far to drop. With potential global warming/climate change in the future, the North should be the place for planners to responsibly focus on
> Again, this is all in fun speculation, and not meant to step on anyone's feelings. After all, far be it for an Ontario boy to make suggestions about a place he has never visited, so apologies in advance.


Thanks for answering in the spirit the question was offered! Much appreciated. 
Interesting ideas.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> @mhammer this has been done many times, including this one from thirty years ago that still holds some relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'd imagine that, if the author were to attempt the task again, 39 years later, demographic and economic changes since then might suggest somewhat different divisions. Maybe not _radically_ different, but at least different. Of course, he'd have a hard time persuading residents of the oil-producing states and provinces that they are part of "the Empty Quarter".


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I wasn't referring to the manifest destiny take over thing. *I was considering a future global scenario where there is no other choice but to form some kind of union between Canada, The United States and possibly Mexico*. Canada has a very limited military budget and it's "free stuff for votes crew" would capitulate to a strongly worded letter; all that sunny ways stuff could go downhill fast.


Like the EU? How's that going? It may be unfortunate, but I think we're programmed to be tribal - not universal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Like the EU?


The EU was it's own very precious little disaster; I don't see it as comparable. I'm wondering how long Canada can remain viable; this is not some kind of jab, I'm just standing back looking at it and the present direction is of some concern. Unless the 'in ten years you will own nothing but you will be happy" concept is an attractive proposition.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> As far as I’m concerned
> View attachment 343071


Barrie ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Barrie ain't all it's cracked up to be.


It's a fine place; you can wear a Keswick Dinner Jacket anywhere you go and have a good time gettin there... lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> Barrie ain't all it's cracked up to be.


Barrie is like marrying the less attractive sister.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is like marrying the less attractive sister.


She always works harder for attention though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> She always works harder for attention though.


But she won't be the one that cleaned you out and hid it on the sly.

Although that's what happened to a friend of mine who lived in Barrie .. lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is like marrying the less attractive sister.


I wouldn't even go that far.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> But she won't be the one that cleaned you out and hid it on the sly.
> 
> Although that's what happened to a friend of mine who lived in Barrie .. lol


I'm good friends with a household of young ex-Barrie roommates that came East. Tis an interesting place.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd like to move the Prairie provinces up north into the territories to shorten the drive from Ottawa to B.C.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

No way to Barrie USA. Can't put up with whiteouts that'll happen on every highway.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> No way to Barrie USA. Can't put up with whiteouts that'll happen on every highway.


The stretch of the 400 from Barrie to Toronto is known for pileups in the winter.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I wouldn't even go that far.


Look, it's not the science of rockets; you're at wedding wearing a rented tux and the sister comes on to you. You have a car, it has a back seat, I don't need to explain what happens next. Then you do what you have to do and get a job and the world takes another couple of turns...lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wardo said:


> I thought we bought Alaska from Russia for 50 bucks ...lol


You did, but that was only the start of it

Alaska Boundary Dispute


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have no written comment on this matter, I have a real opinion that I will keep to myself!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

leftysg said:


> I love maps and can honestly say I enjoyed looking at the premise. It let me blow some of the petrified dust off my undergrad university geography course thinking. Need to add, there was a reason why I switched majors! This actually could make an interesting midterm exam question. It forces one to answer and justify or take a zero.
> Off the top of my pointed head, here's my stab...lower the 60* latitude to 56* from the Pacific to Hudson Bay. Drop the current longitudes to meet this line and extend the area for each territory. While shrinking the western provinces. It provides the territories with further mining and some forestry resources to diversify their economy. I even considered dropping latitude to include Edmonton as the capital but since it's just south of 54* that was a bit too far to drop. With potential global warming/climate change in the future, the North should be the place for planners to responsibly focus on
> Again, this is all in fun speculation, and not meant to step on anyone's feelings. After all, far be it for an Ontario boy to make suggestions about a place he has never visited, so apologies in advance.


There's an unavoidable factor you haven't considered in your scenario: climate changes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BGood said:


> There's an unavoidable factor you haven't considered in your scenario: climate changes.


One has to wonder about how the American eastern seaboard may have to be redrawn should oceans rise enough. Does Rhode Island remain on the map?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

mhammer said:


> One has to wonder about how the American eastern seaboard may have to be redrawn should oceans rise enough. Does Rhode Island remain on the map?


Geologists already know how high the oceans will rise when all the ice caps melt because it's happened many times in the past. The earth's history is recorded in the rocks.
Sea level will be at the armpits of the Statue of Liberty. I think that pretty much puts anything costal under water. Say good bye to the Caribbean Islands too......for a while. But they'll be back.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would suggest halving the provinces from Quebec west, so there is a north and south of each, but seeing how hard it is for inter-provincial trade as it is, I am hesitant to double the amount of them.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> The stretch of the 400 from Barrie to Toronto is known for pileups in the winter.


Barrie is where they filmed gangs of New York.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is where they filmed gangs of New York.


They also filmed Titanic in Barrie.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I would suggest halving the provinces from Quebec west, so there is a north and south of each, .


And have electoral votes from the north count as something like twenty to one over votes from the south so that there's less dumb ideas making it into legislation.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is where they filmed gangs of New York.


If they went downtown on a Friday night they'd get all the film footage they'd need .. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> They also filmed Titanic in Barrie.


I thought that's where it sank and they were going to raise it sometime. Or was that the Mariposa Belle.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I thought that's where it sank and they were going to raise it sometime. Or was that the Mariposa Belle.


Those were just rumours. They've tried to look for the Titanic but Kempenfelt Kelly keeps them away.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is like marrying the less attractive sister.


But the question is, who's sister. Your own?


Wardo said:


> Look, it's not the science of rockets; you're at wedding wearing a rented tux and the sister comes on to you. You have a car, it has a back seat, I don't need to explain what happens next. Then you do what you have to do and get a job and the world takes another couple of turns...lol


Forget the tux of any sort. You're not the groom or the best man, you were just foolish enough to go to the wedding. Jeans and a t-shirt, you have your bike, there's a motel....three days later and some to kill ya, pizza and sex and you ride off. Might be some whipped cream and chocolate sauce in there too. You get a job, not a career just a job that pays the bills and lets you do what you want, when you want. Sister knows the score and in many ways she's better than the bride. The 49th and the rest of Canada stays the way it is. The world turns and life goes on.....Sask might even get a hockey team and one of the CFL teams from either Ab. or Ont. move to the Maritimes. Maybe two....one from each province just to balance things out.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

It's a Very big country. Too big, really to not have vastly different cultural areas. I've come to the conclusion culture and values are shaped by heritage, family history and local industry.
As populations increase these differences will more and more be of issue.

Diversity is Not a strength. Imagine a sports team where the players speak 6 different languages split into 4 camps and 3 of those camps hate the coach; the remaining one won't take instruction.
Not gonna win any games.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 343053


Haha...melnyk wishes he had that many fans.
Sens fans in ontario couldn’t fill a gas station washroom, not to mention covering a province bigger than both Texas and France (In landmass).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had hoped that politics would stay out of things. The one thing I didn't count on was a pile-on with respect (or rather disrespect) to Barrie, ON. It's like a thread starting off about Les Pauls turning into a thread about how crappy Egmond guitars were. Huh? How long was I asleep for?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The easy thing to do, is merge Yukon,NWT and Nunavut.
seriously....what’s the fucking difference....and maybe give it back to the natives to settle all native land disputes so we can move on from the guilt trip.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> Barrie is like marrying the less attractive sister.


Funny analogy...I used it when my Mississauga relatives guilted me for moving away from there 7 years ago.
I said “whats so great about Mississauga? it’s Bramptons prettier sister....but it’s Oakvilles ugly sister”.

even this Xmas, they asked me if I ”missed Mississauga “...I said no...we have a Costco here too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I had hoped that politics would stay out of things. The one thing I didn't count on was a pile-on with respect (or rather disrespect) to Barrie, ON. It's like a thread starting off about Les Pauls turning into a thread about how crappy Egmond guitars were. Huh? How long was I asleep for?


I think it has - unless you consider poking fun at Barrie to be political. Personally, Barrie is one of my favourite places to drive through


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think it has - unless you consider poking fun at Barrie to be political. Personally, Barrie is one of my favourite places to drive through


Even in winter?


its certainly on the way to a lot of beautiful places


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Even in winter?
> 
> 
> its certainly on the way to a lot of beautiful places


Hey, I live in St. Catharines - the place you drive past on your way to Niagara Falls


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> the Ottawa area would be a separate "capital region"



They already call it that so that they can include Gatineau.

Speaking of which, if I was to redraw the map it would exclude Quebec. And before mahammer starts crying that that goes against the spirit of his thread, getting rid of Quebec would make things much easier on the rest of us and would save us a shitload of money.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think it has - unless you consider poking fun at Barrie to be political. Personally, Barrie is one of my favourite places to drive through


Kind of like Moncton!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

numb41 said:


> Kind of like Moncton!


I never understood why haligonians laugh at Moncton so much.
been to both, liked them both.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> They already call it that so that they can include Gatineau.
> 
> Speaking of which, if I was to redraw the map it would exclude Quebec. And before mahammer starts crying that that goes against the spirit of his thread, getting rid of Quebec would make things much easier on the rest of us and would save us a shitload of money.


Unless things have changed doesn't quebec still want to separate?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I had hoped that politics would stay out of things. The one thing I didn't count on was a pile-on with respect (or rather disrespect) to Barrie, ON. It's like a thread starting off about Les Pauls turning into a thread about how crappy Egmond guitars were. Huh? How long was I asleep for?


People snapped on me when I tried to sell the spirit catcher on kijiji lol. 3700 + hate messages from white women who think it’s native art and that they are native because they go to Casino Rama 8 times a week.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> People snapped on me when I tried to sell the spirit catcher on kijiji lol. 3700 + hate messages from white women who think it’s native art and that they are native because they go to Casino Rama 8 times a week.


Looks like the NY celebration starts early in Barrie. 🍺🍷🥃


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I never understood why haligonians laugh at Moncton so much.
> been to both, liked them both.


Easy, it’s ugly, and the people are weird.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

numb41 said:


> Easy, it’s ugly, and the people are weird.


I felt that more in Newfoundland, honestly.

I guess it all relative. Moncton didnt seem any uglier to me than Halifax. I generally find people from anywhere in NB to be quite nice.
Its been a decade since Ive been, but the one funny thing I thought about Moncton, is, flying in, you feel like youre about to crash into a forest because theres so many trees around the airport....then you're like "oh thank god, theres a runway in there!". then you land, and the airport feels like an M. Night Shyamalan movie because its so eerily empty.
Bay of fundy is nice though.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

colchar said:


> They already call it that so that they can include Gatineau.
> 
> Speaking of which, if I was to redraw the map it would exclude Quebec. And before mahammer starts crying that that goes against the spirit of his thread, getting rid of Quebec would make things much easier on the rest of us and would save us a shitload of money.


C'est quelque chose que j'aimerais beaucoup.......lol


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pas grand monde de notre region sur le site.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Unless things have changed doesn't quebec still want to separate?


We can't let them take all the Garnets with them!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> We can't let them take all the Garnets with them!


And Pepsi drinking butterfly style goalies as well!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> And Pepsi drinking butterfly style goalies as well!


Hockey and pepsi aren't a good reason to keep them. Coke or nothing. I just looked, seems like 17 of the top 20 goalies leading in penalties in the NHL are Canadian and only 2 play for quebec teams....are the nordics still a team? For that matter 40 of the top 50 are Canadians....at least they were born here. Always figured Billy Smith would be #1.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I felt that more in Newfoundland, honestly.
> 
> I guess it all relative. Moncton didnt seem any uglier to me than Halifax. I generally find people from anywhere in NB to be quite nice.
> Its been a decade since Ive been, but the one funny thing I thought about Moncton, is, flying in, you feel like youre about to crash into a forest because theres so many trees around the airport....then you're like "oh thank god, theres a runway in there!". then you land, and the airport feels like an M. Night Shyamalan movie because its so eerily empty.
> Bay of fundy is nice though.


The highway may go around Halifax, but you always get the sense that people actually live there. Taking the Trans-Canada "through" Moncton, you don't get the sense that anyone actually lives there. If a non-Canadian was driving that highway, and you asked them to guesstimate the population of Moncton, they'd probably guess about *maybe* 10,000. The highway passing by Fredericton is pretty much the same. "What, there's an actual* city* over there? What are they trying to hide?". The highway passing through Kingston lets you actually _see_ much of the city. But if you had to guess the size of Moncton, after gazing out from the highway, you'd think that Moncton was at most about 1/10th the size of Kingston.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

[QUOTE="allthumbs56, post: 2806222, member: 854"
We can't let them take all the Garnets with them! 
[/QUOTE]

......and Boucher guitars too.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, my understanding is frenchies came to Quebec, Irish took Newfoundland while Scotts took Nova Scotia and English took New-Brunswick and then some extended to Ottawa and La Verendrye opened the way west to the rookies.

That said, I honestly feel we should have only one country and some departements (West, Central Prairies, Ontario, Quebec and Maririmes) according to regional economic prorities.

Could we hope put less money as governments administration expenses ? Not sure...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Pierrafeux said:


> C'est quelque chose que j'aimerais beaucoup.......lol



September 13th 1759.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

colchar said:


> September 13th 1759


That was long time ago.......and nothing to do with 2021.


----------

